# Sticky  NASA/SCCA Rules and Regs



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

NASA
http://www.nasaproracing.com/rules.html

SCCA Solo I/II
http://www.scca.org/Garage/Index.asp?IdS=012624-74D7590&x=090|005&~=

^PDF download from that page.

otherwise, take a good search around the www.scca.org website too! Very informative.


----------



## oneSIX (Mar 19, 2004)

the scca solo 1/2 linky is out


----------

